# Useful Software?



## danTt (Mar 7, 2018)

Found myself setting up a new laptop recently and found it difficult to think of all the useful programs I'd be reached for down the road. Thought it would be nice to start a list... Here's what I've come up with so far.


sACNView - Debugging tool for Streaming ACN
Artnetominator - Debugging tool for artnet
Wireshark - General Network data analyzer/logger
OSC Data monitor (Looking for a better option here..) - OSC Monitor/debugger
Various console offline software
Vectorworks - Drafting Software.
draw.ioFlow chart software/generator
Lightwright - Until someone finally gets around to making something better...
Office
Net3 Concert - Configuration for ETC gateways/nodes/dimmer racks
Pathscape - Configuration for pathport nodes/switches/etc
Dimstat - Configuration of sensor+ dimmer racks
IP Switcher - Small utility to switch between different ip configurations for public vs private networks/venues
putty suite - ssh, telnet, and sftp clients for communication with switches/headless machines
ultravnc - Most flexible windows vnc client i've found.
What else do you find yourself using regularly? Previs I assume, probably adobe suite, etc... what else?

Honorable mentions for mac:

iTerm - terminal replacement
homebrew (for telnet among other things... cmon apple).. basically a package manager for OSX
virtualbox/vmware for windows.

Edit: this looks like it got moved to the general forum, which is pretty cool, though I think that it will make it harder to filter down to what "useful software" might be for a specific usecase. For context, everything I posted above was software that I would desire on a computer focused on lighting. If the software you are adding below isn't immediately obvious as to what field it would be useful for please include that in your response.

Some non-lighting software that I'll preemptively add to the list to get out of the way.

Autocad - drafting software. Autocad and vectorworks are in a competition to see who can make a less appealing piece of software.
sketchup - Quick drafting/modeling software.
qlab/scs/similar - Sound/video playback
Adobe Suite/Finalcut/etc - Video/Image editing
Logic/similar - Audio Editing
Isadora/Watchout/Resolume/VDMX/similar - Video/media playback
Max - The swiss army knife that no one needs, but everyone loves to use...
VLC - The swiss army knife that everyone wants, and everyone needs.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 7, 2018)

wireless workbench


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 8, 2018)

MIDI-ox


----------



## seanandkate (Mar 8, 2018)

Whatever DAW you're comfortable with. Adobe Audition, Reaper, or something of that ilk.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Apr 8, 2018)

danTt said:


> Found myself setting up a new laptop recently and found it difficult to think of all the useful programs I'd be reached for down the road. Thought it would be nice to start a list... Here's what I've come up with so far.
> 
> 
> sACNView - Debugging tool for Streaming ACN
> ...



In addition to those, I use Show Cue Systems, WYSIWYG Viewer, VMS (Magic Sheet Crrator) ETC Eos for PC, ETC Paradigm Control Designer

On my phone I use ETC’s iRFR for easy console control, ThruPower for dimmer rack control and CycTool for positioning fixtures on the batons.


ETC ones are used since our system is all etc


----------



## JohnD (Apr 9, 2018)

Slight topic swerve, but may I also suggest a secondary device. Perhaps a cheap tablet, like Amazon Fire or an older, slower Ipad with a PDF viewer with all the datasheets and user manuals for every bit of kit involved.


----------



## RickR (Apr 9, 2018)

JohnD said:


> Slight topic swerve, but may I also suggest a secondary device. Perhaps a cheap tablet, like Amazon Fire or an older, slower Ipad with a PDF viewer with all the datasheets and user manuals for every bit of kit involved.



I'll see your 'cheap device' and raise you 'network storage' with WiFi so everyone has those doc's available on their device of choice, wherever they are.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 9, 2018)

What's wrong with burning a CD?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 9, 2018)

derekleffew said:


> What's wrong with burning a CD?


What's a CD? Most computer-like devices these days no longer come with CD readers.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 9, 2018)

sk8rsdad said:


> What's a CD? Most computer-like devices these days no longer come with CD readers.


The dickens you say? 
640K ought to be enuf for anybody.
I suppose this means I'll have to buy The White Album. Again.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 9, 2018)

derekleffew said:


> I suppose this means I'll have to buy The White Album. Again.



Hold off. I hear vinyl is making a comeback.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 9, 2018)

sk8rsdad said:


> What's a CD? Most computer-like devices these days no longer come with CD readers.


----------



## jayvee (Apr 10, 2018)

josh88 said:


>


This commercial makes me irrationally angry every time I see it. Yell at the tv, like.


----------



## venuetech (Apr 10, 2018)

derekleffew said:


> What's wrong with burning a CD?


How about a Zip Drive? I got my first one when I bought Sticky Fingers in 71.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 10, 2018)

venuetech said:


> I bought Sticky Fingers in 71.



The version with the real zipper???


----------



## mikefellh (Apr 11, 2018)

jayvee said:


> This commercial makes me irrationally angry every time I see it. Yell at the tv, like.



For the same reason why I yell at Microsoft and Apple for not continuing to include BASIC programming in their systems over the decades...it's the reason why people don't know what a computer is today.

I admit I reminisce by watching YouTubers like 8BitGuy and LGR. One of the things I used to love doing back in the 80's was going to the public library and taking out books on computer programming games. I loved creating my own software to do exactly what I want to do. For a while I also programmed Xbase software both in DOS and Windows, and have tried programming "apps" on the iPad but it's far too limiting unless you know "C" which I never caught on to because of all the stupid brace bracket nonsense {} you have to do!

Yes the peak of "content users" (those who just use other people's programs and not create any themselves) is the iPad, but it started a long time ago with both Mac and Windows.


----------



## mikefellh (Apr 11, 2018)

To get back to the original topic for a minute, the best image viewing programs (that show a full screen image without any other non-sense on the screen) is Irfanview for Windows and Xee on the Mac.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

jayvee said:


> This commercial makes me irrationally angry every time I see it. Yell at the tv, like.


Oh I hate it too, its ridiculous.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 18, 2018)

Switch Sound File Converter. Adobe Reader, since pdf is the only way manuals are available anymore. And, yes, the commercial is stupid.


----------

